# Looking at purchasing LED Panels



## johnnynyc (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm in the market for 16 Led Panels. My price range is around 2-3k. I would like to use this for indoor and outdoor and for dry rentals. I'm new to Led Panels. What specs should I be looking for? What models would you recommend?


----------



## Robert (Nov 2, 2016)

I think you are not in the price range unless you mean price per panel. See what other people have and call them and ask about a rental price. At least then you will know what you are dealing with. Be prepared to hire a repair tech as pixels will go out. You also need the other parts to go with it that add up quickly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree, you are way under budget for this, even with a rather large pixel pitch.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Nov 3, 2016)

For future reference...

The last hour of LDI is great a great time to get an LED video wall package. Every other booth anymore is an Asian company with a good size one in their booth. The gear has cleared customs and taxes have been paid on it and they don't want to pay to ship them back home. A $40,000 setup can go for $15,000! Oh, and they are brand new with brand new road cases! They likely only have 50 hours or less on them. The booth next to us had a guy in the aisle most of Sunday trying to get a buyer out of people that happened to be walking by.


----------



## EdSavoie (Nov 3, 2016)

On the off chance you consider making your own with adressable led tape, cavet emptor. Been there, and the result is constantly replacing dead chips, because i was cheap and there is a good chance i bought WS2812b clones.


----------



## johnnynyc (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion I meant 2-3k per panel. What attributes are important to look at? Also, what led controllers are good? Do they make led controller cards which I can install on my windows 7 computer? If so, which is better?


----------



## Abuholzer (Apr 15, 2017)

For pixel size it all depends on distance. Most "big" acts are asking for either better then 10mm or better than 6mm. For Imag we have a few 15mm outdoors but most people are 50' or more away from the wall. I would look at 6-8mm what ever you get make sure you get either a spare parts kit, if your buying new, or an extra panel or two for parts. If you lose LED's you need ones that were manufactured at the same time as your panels if you want them to color match. My 15mm walls are DigiLED, they are good to work with. I would stay with a separate controller they just do 1 thing and that is control your wall most are programed from a windows laptop.


----------



## EdSavoie (Apr 16, 2017)

The most durable panels I've seen are the ones that use RGB triangles of normal 3mm LEDs to make up their pixels, I'm possibly just jaded about the rolls of SMD LEDs I cheaped out on and they failed quickly...


----------



## AVToby (Aug 16, 2017)

johnnynyc said:


> I'm in the market for 16 Led Panels. My price range is around 2-3k. I would like to use this for indoor and outdoor an



Absen LED panels are great!!
I should not rent them out unless you use your own tech to setup and strike, too easy to damage!

I use 3.9mil indoor Absen panels.
I also use outside in shade or tent.
Not in direct sunlight..


----------



## brin831 (Aug 19, 2017)

do you have pixel pitch in mind ??


----------



## porkchop (Aug 22, 2017)

Ask the seller to show you how to swap out a single panel once the array is built. The labor call can easily double if you have the style that requires complete disassembly when an upper pixel goes out just as you get to trim.

Indoors people are close so a smaller pitch is better, but investing in higher quality panels that are a larger pitch is a better use of your money. I just finished a rigging job where the customer had purchased dirt cheap straight out of the shipping container Chinese 3mm pitch panels and the techs were going through replacement parts like it was going out of style.


----------

